# meet tiger, kitten



## halfline (Jul 20, 2004)

I got him from the humane society. He's 3-4 months old. He eats Nutro max and since I bought the big economy size bag and don't feed him a lot, he'll be eating that for a long time, heh. I also got A&H flushable litter and a small plastic litter box. He really likes to play with this knot toy (made from string) I made and the blue scratching board. I don't brush his teeth, comb his hair, or give him a bath, mainly cause I'm lazy  .

He has a good personality, but he licks me a lot. He also tracks litter after he does his business. I need to teach him not to do that, if at all possible. For exercise, I play catch with that knot toy and he brings it back. It doesn't respond to me calling his name. Any suggestions on how to teach a kitten to come to me on command?


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

How long have you had him? It does take a little while for a cat to learn it's name. That said, all cats are different and they are definately known for being independant. What I mean by that is that there is no guarantee your cat will come on command. They may very well be familiar with their name, but choose to come only on their terms regardless of how much you call them. I would say give it time; your kitten will eventually respond to his name, and you'll be able to tell when he recognizes it by his looking at you, pricking his ears, etc. Just don't expect him to come running 100% of the time you call him.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hello, and welcome! To teach the cat his name, I always called, "Kitty, kitty, Tigger," or "Kitty, kitty, Pixe," etc. When I had four cats, each knew her own name. I've always used that method. You could give your kitten a little treat and say, "Good Tiger."


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum to you and your cute tiger!


----------



## halfline (Jul 20, 2004)

I had him for about 2 weeks.

I'll try the "treat" method and see how that works.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome to the forum! Your cat is adorable.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Welcome to the Forum. You will learn alot here. Your orange kitty Tiger is adorable looking. I doubt there is anything you can do to stop the tracking of kitty litter so just put a matt or small towel outside the box to catch some of it. Its just part of having a cat!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum. Your kitty looks so cute in that picture, and for the name thing, my cats still don't come when called :roll:


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

Your kitty is gorgeous  Welcome both to the forum..as you've read it works both ways as for answering to their names. You can try saying "kitty, kitty Tiger" , and treat him. He's young so he might learn. Then again some cats don't but he will always recognize your voice.
You can tell by his expression if he's listening and responding (contented, eyes half closed, maybe his motor's on) And be sure to answer to 'chirrups'. He's trying to tell you something like "follow me/listen to what I've to tell you, etc) When they chirrup they look happy, go "roo?/ reeerr/mmrrrr" Answer in between chirrups softly "yesssss/good girl/aha/etc" all in the same tone of voice.


----------



## Vequi's Daddy (Oct 25, 2004)

That Tiger is adorable. I read somewhere on the net (can't remember now where) that cats respond quicker to names that end with the 'ee' vowel sound as in Fluffy, Becky (or Vequi) - yes my cat responds to her name although that doesn't necessarily mean she will come. Names like Tiger will take more time to get through your cat's head, but it will eventually get through. Just restrain yourself from calling him anything but 'Tiger' (kitty, kitty Tiger: OK; baby, Tiguie: not) until you are confident that he recognizes his name.


----------



## Sam (Jul 8, 2003)

Welcome to the forum. Tiger is a cutie!


----------

